# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  14.5 inches calves!!!!!!

## fitguy

:Tear:  first time to measure my calves to realise that i have 14.5 inches calves and one leg is even smaller than the other 14 inches! i am 6 feet 1 and that doesnt help at all it really ruined my physique and seriously i want to add some meat to my calves hopefully,anyone was in my boat before?

----------


## Phate

> first time to measure my calves to realise that i have 14.5 inches calves and one leg is even smaller than the other 14 inches! i am 6 feet 1 and that doesnt help at all it really ruined my physique and seriously i want to add some meat to my calves hopefully,anyone was in my boat before?


yeah, i am definitely not gifted with calves, but i started working them out 2x a week minimum with alternating workouts and they've gone up a few inches in the last 5-6 months

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Check out post #10

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ghlight=calves

----------


## fitguy

> yeah, i am definitely not gifted with calves, but i started working them out 2x a week minimum with alternating workouts and they've gone up a few inches in the last 5-6 months


how much did you gain?

----------


## fitguy

> Check out post #10
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ghlight=calves


i will give that a try tonight,thanks

----------


## xnotoriousx

My inner calve is nice sized and cut, my outer one is small as hell and looks like a chicken nugget lol.

----------


## Phate

> how much did you gain?


what do you mean?

----------


## fitguy

> what do you mean?


how many inches did you gain?

----------


## Phate

> how many inches did you gain?


probably around 2-3 at least, they caught up to my arms, which are around 17inches

----------


## IM708

I wish mine wern't soooo big, their gigantic. Nvr done a calf raise in my life either... Take those 17" and put them in my arms....

----------


## fitguy

> probably around 2-3 at least, they caught up to my arms, which are around 17inches


wow bro thats amazing?what was your workout like?were you using any aas then?

----------


## fitguy

> I wish mine wern't soooo big, their gigantic. Nvr done a calf raise in my life either... Take those 17" and put them in my arms....


yeah i would rather have tiny calves rather than having tiny arms

----------


## Bigzrs01

I wouldn't give my calves up for anything...they're about the same size as my arms but I know my arms will grow a lot more than my calves will

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> I wouldn't give my calves up for anything...they're about the same size as my arms but I know my arms will grow a lot more than my calves will


mine are at 20" and i rarely work them out. genetic freak. just thought i would share.

----------


## fitguy

> mine are at 20" and i rarely work them out. genetic freak. just thought i would share.


you are damn lucky :Frown:

----------


## IM708

> mine are at 20" and i rarely work them out. genetic freak. just thought i would share.


you and me both...

----------


## Ronnie Rowland

> first time to measure my calves to realise that i have 14.5 inches calves and one leg is even smaller than the other 14 inches! i am 6 feet 1 and that doesnt help at all it really ruined my physique and seriously i want to add some meat to my calves hopefully,anyone was in my boat before?


Unfortunatley, the calves (like every other muscle group) grows according to one's genetics. There are no exotic training methods that will enhance them above and beyond what heavy straight sets in good form will offer. 

I'd rather have big arms, chest, traps, lats, quads, hams, forearms, abs, etc. In my eyes big calves are the least important muscle of all..

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> you and me both...


yeah, and they are the hardest part to grow. not that we worry about it.

----------


## JiGGaMaN

thats all me baby.

----------


## IM708

Nice car

----------


## JiGGaMaN

> Nice car


yeah, shes a beast.

----------


## fitguy

i wont complain if my calfs are just average

----------


## bizzy_bone

plz im 189 cm tall and i got big fitness squad and my calvs is bother me cuz they dont grow up and i need to knw wat can i do to make em grow up and lookin huge
plz if theres any body can help

----------


## thai-lan

mines are at 17" right now

----------

